# Where to advertise land and stables



## spark56 (3 August 2019)

Where do people look when theyâ€™re searching for this type of property in the north-west? Iâ€™m looking to sell and have spoken to a few estate agents but Iâ€™m not convinced itâ€™s the best option - itâ€™s just land, stables and arena, there isnâ€™t a house. I donâ€™t use Facebook so wondering how much of a disadvantage that is going to be?


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 August 2019)

what about the specialist horse property estate agents,  or one of the estate agents who sell land.  cheffins do round here not sure if they are countrywide... or how about h & h, horsemart  both have property sections, so if anyone was looking for land and stables they may look on there,,


----------



## spark56 (3 August 2019)

Thanks, I havenâ€™t been on Horsemart for years so hadnâ€™t thought of that. Hadnâ€™t thought of putting my own advert on H&H either!


----------



## neddy man (3 August 2019)

Go and look in a Farmers guardian or a Farmers weekly in your local newsagents/supermarket and look in the adverts and see who is the best or most advertised property / land agents and give them a ring, or place your own add in one or both of them.


----------



## dixie (4 August 2019)

Thatâ€™s just what Iâ€™m looking for at the  moment but in Devon.
Iâ€™m looking at the local land agents, word and mouth, Facebook has land pages too.


----------



## spark56 (5 August 2019)

dixie said:



			Thatâ€™s just what Iâ€™m looking for at the  moment but in Devon.
Iâ€™m looking at the local land agents, word and mouth, Facebook has land pages too.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask whether you would be more cautious about buying privately rather than through an agent? At the moment Iâ€™m advertising privately but I donâ€™t know whether that puts a lot of people off.

Iâ€™ve realised there is another agent I can contact, I had discounted them originally as they donâ€™t seem to have much in my part of the county but itâ€™s probably worth speaking with them at least.


----------



## JillA (5 August 2019)

There is a very active group on Facebook if you could bring yourself to join. Or as above, local estate agents who also do land agency work - I found mine through a local estate agent years ago


----------



## Fanatical (5 August 2019)

Where is it and how much land please?


----------



## dixie (5 August 2019)

spark56 said:



			Can I ask whether you would be more cautious about buying privately rather than through an agent? At the moment Iâ€™m advertising privately but I donâ€™t know whether that puts a lot of people off.

Iâ€™ve realised there is another agent I can contact, I had discounted them originally as they donâ€™t seem to have much in my part of the county but itâ€™s probably worth speaking with them at least.
		
Click to expand...

No it wouldnâ€™t put me off buying privately at all.


----------



## spark56 (5 August 2019)

JillA said:



			There is a very active group on Facebook if you could bring yourself to join.
		
Click to expand...

I was afraid that might be the case!



Fanatical said:



			Where is it and how much land please?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully sent you a message.



dixie said:



			No it wouldnâ€™t put me off buying privately at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, thatâ€™s good to know.


----------



## Whoopit (14 August 2019)

Is it possible for a friend to put the advert up for you on facebook with your contact details? I know someone looking but depends on location as theyâ€™re wanting the Greater Manchester area and whether theyâ€™d get planning for a residence.


----------



## jj_87 (14 August 2019)

not sure where abouts you are but Keenans did used to specialise in equestrian properties, not sure if they still do :s


----------



## cobden (15 September 2019)

spark56 said:



			Where do people look when theyâ€™re searching for this type of property in the north-west? Iâ€™m looking to sell and have spoken to a few estate agents but Iâ€™m not convinced itâ€™s the best option - itâ€™s just land, stables and arena, there isnâ€™t a house. I donâ€™t use Facebook so wondering how much of a disadvantage that is going to be?
		
Click to expand...

I am selling a house with land, stables and school. I advertised in the Farmers Guardian without much success and then put it with an estate agents in Rightmove - but out of lots of viewings I havenâ€™t had a single person who has horses, its very odd !
Seeing it advertised privately wouldnâ€™t put me off but Richard Turner is an agents that specialises in farms and land so perhaps try them ? Although the fees (I enquired when selling mine) are quite hefty compared to a â€˜normalâ€™ agents ...


----------



## MumsGloriousOrca (8 November 2019)

Depends what you're looking for, the type of person or arrangement you want and how much you would want to be getting every month from rent.  I live in a rural area with four huge equestrian centres and livery within 20 miles. 

Keenans, Town and Country property management are more hassle than worth, will charge you a fortune just to take photos and put up on the website and you'd be unlikely to get that much interest because these guys deal in places where there's not much change from Â£1 million.

If you're literally looking to rent out some land / grazing with no bells and whistles, I'd post an online ad with basic details, few photos and invite anyone interested to message if interested.   Gives you chance to have back and forth, make sure you and the other person are on the same page then you can meet and see how you get on and both feel about possibly agreeing to a trial period of a few months or so.

I've found two dogs, a horse and pony plus mountains of roes, brushes and rugs via Preloved.  

We rent land n a farm with private access to a yard stables, paddock, separate field sand pay so little because we basically sort all field maintenance and foot the costs for fencing, stables or shelters and  because the farmer knows us, he's happy to let us do our thing and trusts we're not gonna trash the place.

You'd be surprised how many people go nuts for a small patch of land and your place sounds the ideal little starter project for someone.  

To give you some idea this is what I would post if advertising our place -

*Land available with stables and arena.  Well maintained / secure (of if any work is needed so say most people don't' mind)  for up to____ horses and perfect project for next Spring.*

*Maximum number of horses  / max height / any specifics*

*Rent negotiable but a possible long term lease for the right person.*

*Please message for more info and tell me a bit about yourself, horses and what sort of land you're looking for. *


----------



## teresagarsden (17 January 2020)

Try Pugh Estate agents / auctioneers they have land for sale in this area.


----------

